# BMW BT & Compatible Smartphones



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi. I am considering the purchase of a GSM smart/PDA phone and would like your assistance in deciding which phone to purchase. All the phones have their pros/cons, but the deciding factor looks like compatiblility with my 1st Gen BMW BT ULF/non NAV system. If the phone doesn't pair or connect reliably, it is of no use. I am spoiled that all the Moto GSM BT phones (V525, V600, V635 & V3i with iTunes) I've owned have worked flawlessly with the BMW BT system. Here are the phones I am considering: *Nokia E61, Samsung Blackjack and Palm Treo 680/750*. They are all unlocked GSM devices. All input is appreciated.

TIA...JL


----------



## chiefsalami (Mar 15, 2007)

Not on your list, but I use a T-mobile SDA and it works flawlessly - automatically switches to the headset profile when I get in the car, I don't have to anything.

I have read, though, that there seem to be some issues with the Treos, but it's probably more to do with the Palm BT implementation or even the providers' blocking of certain features than the car itself.


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

SRFast said:


> Hi. I am considering the purchase of a GSM smart/PDA phone and would like your assistance in deciding which phone to purchase. All the phones have their pros/cons, but the deciding factor looks like compatiblility with my 1st Gen BMW BT ULF/non NAV system. If the phone doesn't pair or connect reliably, it is of no use. I am spoiled that all the Moto GSM BT phones (V525, V600, V635 & V3i with iTunes) I've owned have worked flawlessly with the BMW BT system. Here are the phones I am considering: *Nokia E61, Samsung Blackjack and Palm Treo 680/750*. They are all unlocked GSM devices. All input is appreciated.
> 
> TIA...JL


I'm in a similar situation as you. In order to retrieve corporate email, calendar, etc., my company supports only the Treo and Goodlink software. I'm terrified  about BT compatibility with by car, given the horror stories I read here. Like you, I'm spoiled by the rock-solid, reliable BT pairing of my Moto V600.

Also didn't want to give up TMobile and GSM service, but they offer no Treos in their lineup anymore, and didn't want to fork out $500 for an unlocked GSM Treo. I opted for the 700wx with Sprint. Should arrive in serveral days, and I'll advise when I have some news.


----------



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

*Verizon Treo 700wx - Limited Function*

If you end up with Verizon for some reason, the Palm Treo 700wx connects with the car (2007 530xi) just fine, but will not download the address book to the car. Otherwise, all the other functions seem to work. Blackberries apparently work fine with the car, but in my case, won't work with email server at work. Who knows why?:dunno:


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks for your responses. From what I've read, BMW BT+smart/PDA phone success is somewhat of a crap shoot. I don't mind spending money on an unlocked GSM phone, but only if works with the BMW BT.

Regards...JL


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Nokia e61 works, but no phonebook synchronization.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*BMW BT/Treo 700wx solution*

I have an '06 M3 'vert with OEM Nav and BT. I use a Treo 700wx. Bluetooth functions have always worked quite well, but the phonebook is an issue. Turns out, the Treo phonebook format is proprietary and not understood by BMW Bluetooth system. The work-around was this: export phonebook entries to favorites list. Vehicle's BT will see the favorites list and download it properly. Couple gotchas; there can be only one name/number per favorite entry, so if you have a phonebook entry with multiple numbers, they'll need to be broken out into individual favorites entries. i.e. Joe Six Pack Home, Joe Six Pack Work, etc. Also, there can be no special characters in a favorite's name or number portion - alphanumeric only. BMW BT will puke on special characters.

Hope this helps someone, the processs drove me nuts.

-ffj


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

I have BT in both my '03 530 (1st Gen) and my '05 X5 (5th Gen) with a Treo 650. The profile switches without any issue and connects every time. There is new firmware for the Treo that has to be installed for it to work. The only issue I have is the phone book, it does not transfer automatically. You can force a transfer. This can be done by sending the phone book via the phone immediately after completing the paring.


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

fotoflojoe said:


> I have an '06 M3 'vert with OEM Nav and BT. I use a Treo 700wx. Bluetooth functions have always worked quite well, but the phonebook is an issue. Turns out, the Treo phonebook format is proprietary and not understood by BMW Bluetooth system. The work-around was this: export phonebook entries to favorites list. Vehicle's BT will see the favorites list and download it properly. Couple gotchas; there can be only one name/number per favorite entry, so if you have a phonebook entry with multiple numbers, they'll need to be broken out into individual favorites entries. i.e. Joe Six Pack Home, Joe Six Pack Work, etc. Also, there can be no special characters in a favorite's name or number portion - alphanumeric only. BMW BT will puke on special characters.
> 
> Hope this helps someone, the processs drove me nuts.
> 
> -ffj


Just curious, by 'favorites' on the 700wx are you referring to the speed dial entries?


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

bscarlett said:


> I have BT in both my '03 530 (1st Gen) and my '05 X5 (5th Gen) with a Treo 650. The profile switches without any issue and connects every time. There is new firmware for the Treo that has to be installed for it to work. The only issue I have is the phone book, it does not transfer automatically. You can force a transfer. This can be done by sending the phone book via the phone immediately after completing the paring.


This sounds intriguing - Is this difficult to do? Is there a standardized procedure to force the transfer?


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

Not difficult at all. After you pair the phone to the car and the MID read "Pairing Sucessful", Open the contacts of the Treo and choose Send Category and select Bluetooth and then the ULF paired device.



E90 Enthusiast said:


> This sounds intriguing - Is this difficult to do? Is there a standardized procedure to force the transfer?


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

bscarlett said:


> I have BT in both my '03 530 (1st Gen) and my '05 X5 (5th Gen) with a Treo 650. The profile switches without any issue and connects every time. There is new firmware for the Treo that has to be installed for it to work. The only issue I have is the phone book, it does not transfer automatically. You can force a transfer. This can be done by sending the phone book via the phone immediately after completing the paring.


How do you like the Treo 650? Any problems? I am considering the 650 and the Nokia e61. The Nokia e61 has rave reviews and Wifi, but no touch screen. [email protected] confirms the e61 works with the BMW BT ULF, but no phonebook transfer. I can live with that, but if I can get the Treo 650 to work, I will seriously consider it.

TIA...JL


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

I love the 650. I does everything I need it to do. Push e-mail, mapping software, subway maps for NY and GPS (via BT GPS). I does transfer the phonebook but you have to push the phonebook after the pairing procedure. I might actually get the new 680!


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

tom @ eas said:


> Nokia e61 works, but no phonebook synchronization.


Tom: Even though the phonebook doesn't load, does the caller ID get displayed on my MID? Do you have personal experience with the e61? If yes, what's your opinion?

TIA.....JL


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

I am on the Cingular network (or is it AT&T again?). 
Just wanted to verify that we could not get the Samsung Blackjack to transfer its phone book to my '07 650i no matter what we tried. I switched to a Blackberry Pearl and everything worked fine; the phone book downloaded automatically.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Bob Clevenger said:


> I am on the Cingular network (or is it AT&T again?).
> Just wanted to verify that we could not get the Samsung Blackjack to transfer its phone book to my '07 650i no matter what we tried. I switched to a Blackberry Pearl and everything worked fine; the phone book downloaded automatically.


Bob:
Even though you couldn't get the Blackjack to transfer the phonebook, how was the BT connection? Did the caller ID (when available) appear on your MID?

TIA...JL


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

I didn't have the Blackjack long enough to know. It did make and receive calls. It did not show the signal strength, and once it locked up when I tried to answer a call. That's about all I experienced with it.


----------



## aldrichg (Dec 4, 2006)

*HP hw6940 Mobile Messenger*

I have this PDA/Phone and it works flawlessly. It's an unlocked GSM phone on the T-mobile network. Making/receiving calls is no problem using the steering wheel or iDrive controller. The phone book transferred completely and correctly and updates everytime it connects via Bluetooth. Audio quality is fabulous. It didn't transfer automatically from BT to handset when I walked away from the phone, but I'm not sure that feature is in the BT profile.

On a related note, I cannot get the iDrive guy to understand me when I voice dial by the name in my phonebook. Once in a while it finds the right name, but mostly it butchers the pronunciation and picks some other number. I assigned my most common numbers to the programmable buttons, so I've got a workaround until I develop a better German accent.


----------

